# Please help - huge problem



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

Our 30 has been cycled (fishless) and we put our original 5 Cory's and 5 Neon's in 3 weeks ago. We did something that we should not have done and went to our LFS (was a very reputable place) and bought 5 more Cory's last weekend. We did not quarantine (I know very stupid on our part). We bought them Saturday and one of the new ones died Saturday. Then Monday one of the original Cory's died (the smallest). Then yesterday (Wednesday) all heck broke loose. They were fine in the morning during their normal inspection and feeding and when we got home last night it was total chaos. One of the new Cory's was dead and one of our Neons was dead as well. Every Cory except for one of the original ones had this white fuzzy stuff on their sides and fin erosion. It is not ich, no white spots. One of the Jumbo Green Corys has an eye that looks like it is bulging and had a lot of the fuzzy stuff on him on his side not by his mouth. All of them were looking really bad last night.

We raced out to the LFS and got EM Erythromycin per their instructions and dosed accordingly removing the carbon in our cannister before we dosed. We also turned off the UV sterilizer per their instructions. We turned the lights out and fed them. This morning they all look better and all of the food is gone. The instructions on the box says that we need to dose again tonight (24 hours after the first dose) then do a 25% water change and dose again 24 hours after that. Then the 4th and final dose 24 hours after that.

My questions are: 1. Is this going to trash our BB? If so, when should we expect the Ammonia to go up? Will it happen while we are dosing the Erythromycin? If so, we need to keep the Ammonia down so do we do a larger water change and dose more medication? 2. How long before we know when our fish kids are out of danger? 3. Can we do a 50% water change 24 hours after the last dose. 4. Is this stuff safe for Cory's. The LFS said that because both Cory's and Neon's are so sensitive to medications that our options were very limited. It only goes to assume that the more we dose the greater risk to the fish, but I think that it will be a delicate balancing act. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. We need to get rid of whatever this is, but don't want to hurt our fish in the process. Does anyone know what this fuzzy stuff is? The LFS said that it was a bacterial thing (that was a lot of help). As far as the BB goes, it will grow back, but we are going to be slinging buckets every day for a really long time. 

We are kicking ourselves over and over again for not quaranteening the new ones but we were sure we could trust the LFS. We learned a valuable lesson never to be broken again.

*c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Columnaris.
Kannaplex.
Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

That's the way most of us learn the QT lesson. Unfortunately. I know that's how I did. Sorry for your losses and troubles. Coralbandit is a good one to listen too on this one.


----------

